# TNC Insurance Whitepaper



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is a comprehensive look at TNC Insurance issues. It was authored by ISO - Verisk, a leading source of information about property/casualty insurance risk.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4gwghzzdrvae7o/Ride-SharingWhitePaperISO12-31-2014.pdf


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is a comprehensive look at TNC Insurance issues. It was authored by ISO - Verisk, a leading source of information about property/casualty insurance risk.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4gwghzzdrvae7o/Ride-SharingWhitePaperISO12-31-2014.pdf


In interesting dissection. Unfortunately some of the contemplated verbiage therein won't help ride share drivers have coverage that Uber also doesn't provide them.

I'll be grilling my agents in writing when it comes available to see how certain situations are or are not covered to see if it will work for me.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is a comprehensive look at TNC Insurance issues. It was authored by ISO - Verisk, a leading source of information about property/casualty insurance risk.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j4gwghzzdrvae7o/Ride-SharingWhitePaperISO12-31-2014.pdf





scrurbscrud said:


> In interesting dissection. Unfortunately some of the contemplated verbiage therein won't help ride share drivers have coverage that Uber also doesn't provide them.
> 
> I'll be grilling my agents in writing when it comes available to see how certain situations are or are not covered to see if it will work for me.


POST #1 /chi1cabby :
POST #2 /scrurbscrud: Sadly Pensive
Bison never imagined
that the 2 Most Prolific UPNF Members
would BOTH be Gone only 12 weeks
after this Thread Posted. Sigh.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well Chicabby did make a cameo appearance the other day.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well Chicabby did make a cameo appearance the other day.


POST # 4 /Lidman : Bison thanks Iowan
for the "Whoa, Nelly!"
I'll just access CIC's Profile Page and
find the Aforementioned "Cameo".

UPDATE: Eight Posts over 3 days: better'n a
kick in the pants! Praise be. Maybe we can
find out what's with "NEW" St. Comity?


----------

